
IBM tells thousands of remote employees to come back to office or find new jobs - antouank
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/05/ibm-teleworkers-back-to-the-office/
======
enduser
Looks like this isn't in regard to the effectiveness of remote work. It's a
way of using a blanket company policy to effect a major workforce reduction,
keeping the most dedicated employees, without engaging in politics or
performance evaluation. I wonder if they have back-channel offers in place to
keep the most effective remote workers engaged.

------
Boothroid
What is IBM? I jest of course, but I cannot remember the last time I saw any
interesting news from them, and cannot remember the last time I saw any
hardware, software or services with their name on it. Going by their numbers
they are still a big concern, but what struck me was their number of employees
- 380k! according to Wikipedia. With that in mind I'm not surprised they are
downsizing. Profit per employee must be pathetic compared with peers.

------
menckenjr
As soon as they said that I'd be having lunch with recruiters and leaving.

